# undetected flash disk



## xavier_blaze (May 3, 2009)

how to fix undetected flash disk?

i copy several files from pc to flash disk, then I unplug it..
then when I open it at Laptop, it is written Undetected..
i try it to another pc, it also appear as Undetected...
I can't see the drive even the files inside


----------



## 4RESTER (May 28, 2009)

xavier_blaze said:


> how to fix undetected flash disk?
> 
> i copy several files from pc to flash disk, then I unplug it..
> then when I open it at Laptop, it is written Undetected..
> ...


Find Your USB-Flash in this table:
http://forum.flashboot.ru/index.php?name=iflash&op=printpage

table contained:
|Manufacturer|Model|Memory|VID|PID|MCU|MemoryCHIP|SOFT|

You need to know what the MCU inside Your USB-Flash.
Possible You need to open case of USB-Flash & looking MCU's marking.

When You know what the MCU inside Your USB-Flash, looking in table last row "SOFT", this is manufacture's soft to reflash firmware inside MCU & low-level formatting memory-chip!

Get this soft from here:
http://forum.flashboot.ru/index.php?name=Files&op=cat&id=2
here names of manufacturer's of MCU in alphabetical sorting:
Phison
Alcor
iCreate
OTI
SMI (Silicon Motion)
USBest
Skymedi
Prolific
AMECO (MXTronics)
Chipsbank
Netac
SSS (Solid State System)

Enter & get manufacturer's tool, then make with this tool full reflashing of firmware of MCU & make low-level formatting of memory-chip.

After this Your USB-flash must be as new.
But need to formating by standart way.

:wave:


----------



## dig024 (Mar 6, 2010)

but when i go to link it appears page not found in yahoo..,can please help me to detect my flash drive?..please..


----------

